# ADA cabinet tubing hole semi-circle dimensions?



## NeilW (27 Jan 2010)

In the next week or so I'll be butchering an IKEA cabinet into something thats been influenced from an ADA cabinet.  I really like the semi circle shape of the hole for the filter tubing on the side of them but cant find the width or height of the curve.  Anyone got any ideas?  My cabinet will be 37cm deep so obviously the length of the curve has to be less than this.

Cheers, Neil


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2010)

I personally find the argos ones are better than the ikea ones. I have one that is absolutely brilliant, I bulked up the stand using the shelf vertically, it's only 30cm wide though.


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jan 2010)

here you go neil.  I found this on a foreign site in a pdf so cant guarantee its the right sizes but it looks close


----------



## NeilW (27 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I personally find the argos ones are better than the ikea ones. I have one that is absolutely brilliant, I bulked up the stand using the shelf vertically, it's only 30cm wide though.



Too late, the deed has been done!  Got hold of this one yesterday;
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70141860
I wanted one that was solid wood so I could hack it about, turned out to be good dimensions too.  It'll have a lip all around the tank as the tops slightly bigger which is a shame, but I'm guessing that will be useful to put tools on and stuff when I'm working on it (i'm used to it being on a table so dump stuff on it all the time).  Maybe not enough to fit a cuppa on though  .  I'm completely replacing the door to just be just flat wood and also flush with the sides (so ADA-like).  It'll have a magnetic push catch too and a magnetic strip on the reverse of the door for tools.  Respraying the whole thing too although I'm unsure of a colour.  Black is most likely, I like grey too but everyone else has grey!  



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> here you go neil.  I found this on a foreign site in a pdf so cant guarantee its the right sizes but it looks close



Spot on mate!  Just what I was after, top bloke!


----------



## NeilW (27 Jan 2010)

Haha I just made an Indesign template for it so I can just print it off, cut it out and jigsaw around it


----------



## NeilW (30 Jan 2010)

sorted


----------

